# road racing meets Mad Max



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

BICYCLE RETAILER NEWS

SEPTEMBER 01, 2005

Giant, Red Bull Promote Downhill Road Race 

MALIBU, CA - Downhill bike racing is nothing new, but on road bikes? Co-sponsored by Giant Bicycle, the inaugural Red Bull Road Rage on Nov. 5 will pit 25 professionals against each other down a winding, paved course that drops 2,000 feet in 2.5 miles.

Held in Malibu’s Tuna Canyon, the course features 120-degree turns and roadside cliffs. Competitors will likely wear padding and full-face helmets and equip their road bikes with disc brakes.

Individual time trials will determine the fastest 16 riders, which will be broken into four-man heats. The top two riders in each heat will advance through the bracket until an ultimate winner is decided.

Find out more at redbullroadrage.com 

I've got $20 on the guy with fire coming out of his hubs.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Getting close*

Only a couple of weeks away, now. Let's hope the weather is not like this weekend's was.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

*Closed course?*

Info on the website infers that this is a no spectator event. Any recommendations for bypassing security?


----------

